# Von 26" auf 29" und jetzt 27,5" - wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



## *adrenalin* (23. März 2015)

moin!

die übliche geschichte: vor zwei jahren (trotz gefühlter innerer ablehnung und verweigerungshaltung) aufgrund einer spontanen gelegenheit ein 29er getestet. und hoppla: das ist ja besser als erwartet! vor allem der bremsgrip war von der ersten sekunde an "erfahrbar" und auch bergauf ging es echt gut. 

die zweifel bezüglich mehrgewicht und trägheit beiseite gewischt und ein 29er aufgebaut. das bin ich dann auch über ein jahr gefahren ohne zwischendurch wieder auf ein 26" zu steigen.

dann letztes jahr der wunsch, mein geliebtes van nicholas titan 26" durch ein upgrade auf 27,5" laufräder wieder konkurrenzfähig zu machen. hat aber nicht geklappt, da einfach zu hoch und zu "aufgebockt" - beim 29er sitzt man einfach viel besser "im" rad.

aber ich hatte mir ja einen schönen laufradsatz aufbauen lassen - den kann man ja schlecht im keller stehen lassen  - also einen echten 27,5" rahmen und federgabel erworben und aufgebaut. geplanter einsatzbereich: winter-/und schlechtwetterbike, also immer dann wenn man das gepflegte und gehegte 29er nicht durch den matsch jagen will.

lange rede, kurzer sinn: irgendwann habe ich festgestellt, daß ich eigentlich nur noch mit dem 27,5er unterwegs bin und das 29er im keller steht.

inzwischen habe ich alle schönen und leichten parts ans 27,5er geschraubt und bin happy!

hat hier jemand ähnliche oder doch ganz andere erfahrungen gemacht? (ich meine hier wirklich selber ausprobiert, keine esotherischen deutungen oder ich-habe-von-meinem-besten-kumpel-gehört-geschichten  ).

so sieht es derzeit aus:


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2015)

Kannst du auch erklaeren, warum du nur aufs 27,5er sitzt?
Du scheisnt auch nciht gerade ein Riese zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (23. März 2015)

warum? fühlt sich am besten an! 

das handling ist perfekt, ich komme viel leichter aufs hinterrad, wenn man bspw. durch eine senke surft oder in der abfahrt lupfen muss. 
beschleunigung ist leichter.
natürlich ist das 29er bergab stabiler, aber das macht es für mich nicht wett. und in der ebene spüre ich den unterschied beim rollen ehrlich gesagt nicht. 

ich bin 1,77 und bevorzuge ein kompaktes bike. das 29er sieht so aus:


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2015)

Hoert sich halt echt nach: "kleiner" Fahrer mit vorliebe fuer ein agiles (nervoeses) Fahrwerk an. Dafuer sind 27,5er ja nicht schlecht.
Ich bin eher der "Panzer" und fahre mehr Fallline, als das ich viel Hacken schlage und rum hopse... jedem das Seine (keinem das Meine ).


----------



## *adrenalin* (24. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hoert sich halt echt nach: "kleiner" Fahrer mit vorliebe fuer ein agiles (nervoeses) Fahrwerk an. Dafuer sind 27,5er ja nicht schlecht.
> Ich bin eher der "Panzer" und fahre mehr Fallline, als das ich viel Hacken schlage und rum hopse... jedem das Seine (keinem das Meine ).



ja, das mag da sicherlich mit reinspielen. aber ich bin auch kein hopser und trotzdem fühlt es sich soooo viel handlicher an. das gibt es gutes gefühl.

ehrlich gesagt bin ich erstaunt, wie wenig resonanz hier ist - ich hatte erwartet, daß es doch den ein oder anderen gibt, der ähnliche oder gerade auch ganz andere erfahrungen gemacht hat. oder bin ich der einzige, der vom 29er wieder auf etwas kleinere räder zurück ist?


----------



## shibby68 (24. März 2015)

ich denke es kommt extrem auf den Einsatzzweck an und nicht jedes 29er ist ja gleich "sperrig".

Auf verwinkelten Trails mit relativ langsamer Geschwindigkeit finde ich eine kleinere Radgröße netter. Nette Gedanken an meinem Summitrider kommen hoch. ein klasse Bike, leider wegen Rahmendefekt nicht mehr bei mir.

Wenn man gerne laufen lässt, bringt 29" mehr Sicherheit und damit Spass.
Entscheiden muss das jeder selber. 

Falls ich mir irgendwann nochmal ein Freeride-HT aufbauen sollte wird es eher 27,5 als 29", zumindest am Hinterrad.

Gruß
shibby


----------



## zedi (24. März 2015)

Ich habe Scale's mit allen 3 Radgrössen und fahre am liebsten mit... Ja, verdammt! Mit welchen fahre ich am liebsten?? Mir machen alle drei määächtig Spass!!!


----------



## xrated (24. März 2015)

Deswegen kam ja 650B, weil die 29er vielen zu groß waren.
Bevorzuge auch kleine und kompakte Rahmen im Gelände, aber was da vor allem bei 26" wieder schlecht ist, das man zu weit oben sitzt mit langer Sattelstütze und der Lenker zu weit unten. Ausserdem hat man im etwas gröberen immer das Gefühl vorne hängen zu bleiben.
Versuche grad 28" am Vorderrad, bringt auch den Lenker hoch und flacheren Lenkwinkel. Nur von 650B erwarte ich mir zu wenig Änderung gegenüber 26". 12mm im Radius ...
Von 28 auf 26 sinds 31mm.


----------



## shibby68 (24. März 2015)

erzähl mal paar details über dein 28"vorne-projekt


----------



## EarlyUp (24. März 2015)

Viel kann ich zum Thema nicht beitragen. Bin aber kürzlich von 26" auf 29" gewechselt. Kurz ein paar Angaben dazu. Das 26er war ein XC Hardtail und das 29er ist ein All Mountain Hardtail. Ich bin 174cm groß. 650b war lange Thema bis ich dann mal das Camber meiner Freundin gefahren bin. Da war dann schnell klar das ich auch 29" möchte. Fühle mich auch auf 29" gegenüber dem 26er wohler. Es rollt einfach besser, denke es ist sogar etwas wendiger und ich fahre schneller damit. Die Wenigkeit liegt sicher an der Geometrie. So wirklich vergleichen lassen sich die beiden Bikes denke ich nicht. 
650b war deshalb Thema, weil es einfach näher am klassischen 26" Maß liegt. Bin auch mal 650b Probe gefahren und konnte subjektiv keinen großen Unterschied zu 26" feststellen.


----------



## daniel77 (24. März 2015)

Ich kann dir bestätigen das ein 26" auf 27.5" zu konvertieren bei CC-Bikes absoluter Mist ist. Ich habe mein 26er Cannondale Flash mit 27.5er Laufräder ausgerüstet und bin damit absolut unzufrieden. Zu hohes Tretlager, komisches Handling, kippeliger Grenzbereich......

Ich bin mit 29ern lange auch nicht warm geworden, erst viele Testfahrten haben mich mit meinem Simplon Razorblade 29 dann quasi verheiratet 
Dadurch wird auch die Lefty vom Flash kurzfristig ins Simplon wandern und das Flash wieder auf 26" mit Starrgabel umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (24. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> erzähl mal paar details über dein 28"vorne-projekt



Das ist ein wenig in Vergessenheit geraten, auch als 69er bekannt. Hat sich aber nie großartig verbreitet, vermutlich wegen der Optik.
Es ist ein sehr kleiner 16,5" 26" Rahmen der mir schon einen Tick zu klein ist. Mit dem großen Vorderrad sollte sich das etwas normalisieren und das Rad wird auch etwas länger. Werde das erstmal mit einer Starrgabel probieren und wenns taugt kommt eine 29er Gabel mit 100mm rein. Da ich auch immer sehr viele enge verwinkelte Trails gefahren bin, bin ich besonders gespannt ob das Vorderrad besser über Wurzeln geht.


----------



## onlyforchicks (24. März 2015)

Meine Erfahrung ist, daß es nicht auf die Reifengröße ankommt ob ein Bike ums Eck rumgeht oder eben nicht. Sondern die Geometrie des Rahmens ist da ausschlaggebend dafür.
Ich persönlich bin auf dem CC hardtail nur noch mit 29er unterwegs. Auf nem dicken Fully brauch ich kein 29 zoll. Da tuts das gute alte 26er auch.

Mein Junior ist ne Zeitlang in seinem 26 zoll Rahmen vorne ein 27.5er Laufrad gefahren und hinten 26 zoll. Eben das erwähnte 69er oder wie auch immer man das nennt.

Seiner Aussage nach ist das Bike in dem Setup leichter über Steine und Wurzeln drüber gerollt. Ist ja auch erklärbar und nachvollziehbar.

Aber inzwischen ist auch der Jüngste nur noch auf dem 29er CC Hardtail unterwegs. In der Summe der Eigenschaften für den CC Bereich eben nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## T.R. (26. März 2015)

Fahre immer noch 26 Hardtail und bin mit meinem Rad sehr zufrieden. Werde erst wechseln, wenn es keine gescheiten Reifen mehr für 26 Zoll gibt. Vielleicht höre ich dann aber auch mit dem MTB auf und wende mich ausschließlich dem Rennrad zu. Bin bisher mit 29ern nicht warm geworden und 27,5 ist für mich keine Option.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (28. März 2015)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> In der Summe der Eigenschaften für den CC Bereich eben nicht zu schlagen.


Welche Eigenschaften zählst du hierzu? - Ich finde die Begrifflichkeiten mitunter sehr schwammig und tue mich schwer zu sagen was ist noch CC und was ist schon "Trailbike" oder wie auch immer man es nennt.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## onlyforchicks (29. März 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Welche Eigenschaften zählst du hierzu? - Ich finde die Begrifflichkeiten mitunter sehr schwammig und tue mich schwer zu sagen was ist noch CC und was ist schon "Trailbike" oder wie auch immer man es nennt.
> 
> Grüße,
> Swen


Hi, für mich heißt CC Rennen fahren auf technisch anspruchsvollen Strecken, sowohl technisch bergauf als auch bergab. Und da ist für mich der beste Kompromiß aus Wendigkeit, Spurtstärke, Handling usw. ein gescheiter 29er Rahmen die Basis für schnelle Rundenzeiten.
Mit dem 26 zoll Hardtail war ich auf manchen Streckenabschnitten schneller als mit dem 29er. Aber auf die Gesamtrunden gesehen, war und ist das 29er Revox das momentan optimale.


----------



## *adrenalin* (30. März 2015)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Aber auf die Gesamtrunden gesehen, war und ist das 29er Revox das momentan optimale.



hi @onlyforchicks: was heißt denn jetzt genau "optimal"? das "schnellste" auf der xc-runde oder das "komfortabelste" oder das "fahrsicherste"? 

ich habe am wochenende bei einer CTF wieder die erfahrung gemacht, daß auf flachstücken die 29er einem wegfahren, aber bergauf im kopf das "beim-bike-ist-leichter" durchaus positive energie freisetzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (30. März 2015)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> hi @onlyforchicks: was heißt denn jetzt genau "optimal"? das "schnellste" auf der xc-runde oder das "komfortabelste" oder das "fahrsicherste"?
> 
> ich habe am wochenende bei einer CTF wieder die erfahrung gemacht, daß auf flachstücken die 29er einem wegfahren, aber bergauf im kopf das "beim-bike-ist-leichter" durchaus positive energie freisetzen kann.



mit dem 29er bin ich eben bei gefühlt gleicher Leistung schneller als mit dem 26er. Und das ist für mich dann eben optimal ;-)

und klar ist, daß beim 29er leichte und steife Laufräder drauf sein müssen, sonst geht eh nix...


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. März 2015)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> und klar ist, daß beim 29er leichte und steife Laufräder drauf sein müssen, sonst geht eh nix...


Genau. Ohne kann man Twentyniner direkt neben den Twentysixern, auf dem Friedhof der Marketingabteilungen der Bikeindustrie begraben.


----------



## onlyforchicks (30. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Genau. Ohne kann man Twentyniner direkt neben den Twentysixern, auf dem Friedhof der Marketingabteilungen der Bikeindustrie begraben.



Ich wollte damit nur sagen, daß es am 29er noch mehr auf diese Komponenten ankommt.... Aber wenn Du was schlaueres dazu beitragen kannst, bitte....

;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. März 2015)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur sagen, daß es am 29er noch mehr auf diese Komponenten ankommt.... Aber wenn Du was schlaueres dazu beitragen kannst, bitte....
> 
> ;-)


Und ich wollte sagen, dass es bei allen Laufradgrößen am meisten darauf ankommt, wer oder was am Lenkerende hängt, zieht, zerrt...steuert.
Materialfragen werden meines Erachtens _tendenziell_ überschätzt. Wenn das schlauer ist, bitte...
;-)


----------



## onlyforchicks (30. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und ich wollte sagen, dass es bei allen Laufradgrößen am meisten darauf ankommt, wer oder was am Lenkerende hängt, zieht, zerrt...steuert.
> Materialfragen werden meines Erachtens _tendenziell_ überschätzt. Wenn das schlauer ist, bitte...
> ;-)



Da hast Du sicher absolut recht. Dem kann ich auch nix mehr hinzufügen 

Also nix für ungut!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (8. April 2015)

.​


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. April 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Da hat er absolut nicht recht. Wenn ich mich für ein 26er, 27,5er oder 29er entscheiden muss, geht es nur ums Bike. Mein Fahr(un)vermögen ist auf allen Bikes das gleiche.



genau darum geht es doch! aber wer kann alle drei formate im direkten vergleich fahren und eine entsprechend objektive entscheidung (für seine kriterien) treffen? im direkten vergleich 26" zu 29" bin ich damals bei 29" gelandet - aber da bin ich ja noch kein 27,5" gefahren. wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, daß 26" langsam aber sicher keine option mehr ist, da die hochwertigen komponenten aussterben und das nachrüsten auf sinnvolle neue features (bspw. tapered steuerrohr) immer schwieriger wird.


----------



## Flanschbob (29. April 2015)

ich hab nur 26 und 29, beides in starr. kleiner als 29 will ich nicht mehr. "schlaglöcher" in feldwegen und wurzeln gehen mit dem 29er deutlich besser und ich will kein stück dieses "überrollen" statt "reinfahren" mehr missen, deswegen bleibe ich beim größten maß. das 29er ist auch ca. 1200g leichter als das 26er, der LRS ist mit reifen auch leichter, von daher kann ich mich auch nicht über mangelnde agilität oder spurtstärke beschweren.


----------



## *adrenalin* (12. Mai 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und ich wollte sagen, dass es bei allen Laufradgrößen am meisten darauf ankommt, wer oder was am Lenkerende hängt, zieht, zerrt...steuert.
> Materialfragen werden meines Erachtens _tendenziell_ überschätzt. Wenn das schlauer ist, bitte...
> ;-)



klar, es kommt IMMER auf den fahrer an. aber der gleiche fahrer wird auf 2 oder 3 unterschiedlichen bikes ggf. auch unterschiedliche leistungen bringen...

oder anders ausgedrückt: beim 29er wird man vom (identischen) budget vllt. mehr für den LRS ausgeben und beim 26er eher für was anderes - oder auch nicht!


----------

